# Finding a portafilter for a Sage Heston Barista express BES870UK



## vandonklewink (Mar 5, 2017)

My dear brother has just bought me one of these from ebay, with no accesories. To my dismay I cannot seem to find one to fit this model anywhere. People on forums are discussing taking another portafilter to a metal shop to get it machine altered. You can buy them for the other later models, but not this one. I'm at a loss, this is my first real coffee machine. I'm not sure if I could get away with using another portafilter, or which would even fit if any.

Maybe I'm missing something obvious. I'm new to all this.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe your best bet is to call Sage appliances UK and ask them if they can supply a replacement portafilter for your machine. It could be expensive, but worth a shot. Tel. 0808 178 1650


----------



## vandonklewink (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks so much for the reply!

I've emailed them, and I will be sure to call them first thing tomorrow. I can afford to spend a bit since the machine was a gift. I'm dying to use it! It seems crazy to me there's nowhere to buy it on the net. Do you know if once I get the portafilter, i'll be able to buy bakets from elsewhere to use in it? Or are all the parts machine specific?

Thanks again


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

A quick look on the net it looks as though the 54mm design is unique to the Breville / Sage brand. There are bits and pieces on Ebay but all overseas with big shipping costs.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-Breville-54mm-2Cup-SingleWall-Filter-Basket-BES870XL-BES860XL-BES840XL-BES81-/282382290997?hash=item41bf4bd035:g:myAAAOSwSlBYsMPH

But you are going to need the baskets (at least one anyway!). So hopefully Sage can supply that as well. Good luck!


----------

